# My dog is obsessed by moles and digging them up



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I am about to go nuts. The moles have moved into my flower garden. Sammie, my dog, is obsessed. She is digging my flowers and bushes up. and digging big holes. We have always had a problem with the moles and I am afraid that if I put grub worm bait out that she will eat it. Sammie is a house dog and usually does not like to go out. Now she is constantly wanting out and goes right back to where the moles are. This is the first time they have been in our flower garden. They are usually out in the grass and I have seen Sammie pull those moles out of their tunnels. She does not eat them but kills them. Has anyone had troubles like this?


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Can I borrow her? My dog loves sleepover visits!

She kills em too, but hasn't figured out to dig em up yet! Sounds pretty effective considering how destructive they've been at our place since they started setting up house about 5-6 months ago here.

If I am remembering the same pooch, I even have Valerian (lol), and a quiet country home with indoor pooch privileges and kids who adore dog attention much like some dogs who enjoy people attention.

Just drop her on by on your way to your holiday adventures this season. Just kidding, lol.....unless you're interested....just kidding.....


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

Its fun to watch mine go after gophers


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Let her have have some fun and be useful, dogs don't have a long time on this earth.
It's almost winter, spring will be here soon and you can re-plant the flower bed then.
The moles would probably be just as destructive if not more so.
If she gets really good at it, take out an ad and rent her out by the day, lol.


----------



## OffGridCooker (Jan 29, 2010)

Let the dog have fun and experience her wild side.
Think of it this way she is sub soiling your flower bed.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I wondered if I put put anything out that would not be toxic to her and get the moles gone. Gibbsgirl, I couldn't do without her. I have decided that she is obsessive compulsive along with her anxiety and can hear thunder from many miles away and starts shaking uncontrollably. She is also a compulsive licker and tries to overwhelm family members with her licking all over them.
I guess the digging for moles is part of that. I have tried the valerian but could not tell any difference. As soon as the thunder is over, she is fine again. I guess I am just going to have to live with her and just suffer with her during these spells of obsession.:hair


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

Do you by any chance have an Aussie? They like to go after moles more than they like cat poo. 

Our 1st one would stand frozen in a spot just listening for the digging. Then she would rear up dive right into the spot where a mole would be. Looked like a polar bear going after a seal in the ice.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Mike CHS said:


> Do you by any chance have an Aussie? They like to go after moles more than they like cat poo.
> 
> Our 1st one would stand frozen in a spot just listening for the digging. Then she would rear up dive right into the spot where a mole would be. Looked like a polar bear going after a seal in the ice.


Sammie is primarly Sharpei and Boxer.








She had her whole head and neck down in one hole this morning. I made her come inside and she is chomping at the bit to go back out there.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Does anyone else feel this threads needs pictures and video of these darling doggies in action?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Gibbsgirl, I may just do that. Right now, just making her stay inside. I have boned up on something that is safe for dogs but will make the moles move away. It is Castor Oil granules. Now to find out where to get them.....


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I believe it is called a "high prey drive". My own terrier dug all day every day this summer! 

Now that the ground Is harder he has cut back to perhaps 2 hours a day. He catches very few but he tries REALLY hard!


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

She found herself a job!


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Sammie is our last dog. She came to us with a lot of problems but we have had her 4 yrs and she is 5 yrs old. We adore her and really glad she is a girl dog. She is so cuddly to us. I went to Ace Hardware this afternoon and have all of the bye, bye mole equipment. None of it is toxic but makes them move out, Mole repellent, garlic, and kitty litter. I just want them out of my flower garden where we have the roses, butterfly bushies and hibiscus permanently.


----------



## Jreed (Dec 24, 2014)

Double answer.... to keep him out of the same holes simply put his own poo in them and fill them. He will not dock back up the same hole. For moles plant castor beans, or use this product that won't hurt your dog...... http://www.amazon.com/Mole-Gopher-R...TF8&qid=1448720336&sr=8-4&keywords=mole+beans


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

gapeach said:


> View attachment 51324
> 
> 
> 
> Sammie is our last dog. She came to us with a lot of problems but we have had her 4 yrs and she is 5 yrs old. We adore her and really glad she is a girl dog. She is so cuddly to us. I went to Ace Hardware this afternoon and have all of the bye, bye mole equipment. None of it is toxic but makes them move out, Mole repellent, garlic, and kitty litter. I just want them out of my flower garden where we have the roses, butterfly bushies and hibiscus permanently.


Ah, I see her and our dog are part of the same sisterhood. Cricket loovves her time with pillows and blankets here, too.


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Use Benadryl pills to help calm her down for storms. My 2 Pyrs act up with certain types of storms and give them 3 pills each. The one weighs 95 lbs. and the other weighs 105 lbs.. My vet told me about doing this. All it does is make them sleepy and calms them down enough to get them through the storm.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

When my Chow x Border Collie mix had a BIG OCD event (licking my old wood floors for OVER eight hours!), I called a friend who was VERY "doggy" and a great trainer. She told me to fix the dog a cup of Chamomile tea with some honey in it.

Took a couple trys to get her to take a drink of the warm tea, but once she started she finished the cup, gave a BIG sigh, then went to take a nap. Thereafter, she had her OWN teacup and saucer for such emergencies.

Mon


----------



## spud (Feb 3, 2007)

I have had moles in the past, never tried replennents but used Nash choker loop trap with good results. It works better in sandy soil and when used in clay, you can't leave it in more than a couple of days cause the heavy clay soil will jam it. I might try castor beans but I don't have em too bad here.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you so much to all of you. Lots of good help you gave. We discovered today that yellow jackets are coming out of the ground. Maybe since it is in new spot, in the flowers rather than in the yard, this is what it is instead of moles. I just read online that any hornet, wasp spray will do. We have plenty of that and will try it.

I give Sammie Zyrtec every day for allergies. I have given her Benadryl before but never could tell any difference. She know it is going to thunder way before we can hear it.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Hopefully it is yellow jackets since it sounds like they're easier to get rid of?

On the licking thing - my dog used to be a huge licker, licked everything and everyone all the time. The only thing I found that works long term is giving her a firm "no" and then completely ignoring her when she licks (and sometimes ignoring means physically turning my back on her if she's trying to force herself on me, and then acting like I forget she exists). When she stops licking and sits quietly, she gets attention. When she licks, she gets told "no" and is ignored.

Now she never licks people unless she's so excited she loses her mind (and then she gets a "no" and is ignored until she stops). Anyway, works really well but can take a long time to work and you have to be very consistent about it, and not let them lick at all no matter how cute it is, ever, or you undo the training. Kind of like kids. lol


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Mish, she came to us with a big lick granuloma on her foot. When we took her to the vet, she gave us some meds she mixed up herself. It was Synotic and some kind of horse skin med. It really worked. The vet is not here anymore. I still have a little left of that med and anytime I see her getting a red spot, I put it on her but she is much better now about obsessing on one spot. We fuss at her about the licking and may her lie down when the family is here. She still gets excited and jumps on them. We have told them all to be firm with her and don't pet her until she is calm. She does much better with me now because I turn my back on her and she will lie down. Thank you so much for your advice. She is 5 years old and we hope she will settle down at some point.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

frogmammy said:


> When my Chow x Border Collie mix had a BIG OCD event (licking my old wood floors for OVER eight hours!), I called a friend who was VERY "doggy" and a great trainer. She told me to fix the dog a cup of Chamomile tea with some honey in it.
> 
> Took a couple trys to get her to take a drink of the warm tea, but once she started she finished the cup, gave a BIG sigh, then went to take a nap. Thereafter, she had her OWN teacup and saucer for such emergencies.
> 
> Mon


I am going to try this!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Honestly, you've done a great job with her and it sounds like she's come a long way from when you got her. There are things in each dog that you pretty much end up living with and just dealing with, that seems part of the price for the companionship and love you share with them. I don't have great mole digging advice, sorry! 

I have a Collie that goes nuts trying to herd the deer that graze outside our yard in the back. They ignore her and her herding little self can't stand it. At least by age three, she will come when I call her in.  I have an English Setter that likes to lick furniture and I keep forgetting to try the Bitter Apple I bought. If she's stressed (and she was 3 when we got her), she might nibble the backs off the books in the bottom shelf in the study. We love and spoil them both horribly... they have no manners with guests, I just lock them up unless its someone I know will deal properly with them, but we have few guests so they just jump up at times. 

I've become a horrible dog trainer and I just don't care! lol


----------

